# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  NFS Pro Street PC Lan

## jack_sparow

E kini lojtur ndonjere multiplayer NfS P.Street per Pc?Ishte nje patch qe theshte qe mund ta luash ne lan ,por kur e instalova nuk me hapej loja.
E ka provuar ndonjeri pre jush,kete gje?

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Ueeeeee sa vdes per lojrat me makina une edhe jam pilot fare :P*

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

> E kini lojtur ndonjere multiplayer NfS P.Street per Pc?Ishte nje patch qe theshte qe mund ta luash ne lan ,por kur e instalova nuk me hapej loja.
> E ka provuar ndonjeri pre jush,kete gje?


*Lal kjo duhet te jete e re se ne e kemi luajtur ate Net For Sped Karbon 1&2 por kjo do jete re.Vdes per keto lojra sidomos kur modifikoj makinen e qajufare*

----------


## meganoi

lojrat me makina jane humbje kohe


The big stupid walk at my street

----------

